# Electric Bpv delete?



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

No.

The engine would throw a massive fit. You can try messing with the vacuum tubing going to it, but a good portion is electronically controlled in the BPV. The engine expects certain things to be in certain ranges or it just stops and goes into protection. You could probably have it tuned out, but I don't know any tuner that would willing to do that for you if they have a reputation to uphold.

If you wanna do anything get the upgraded BPV valve from BNR. The BPV serves a purpose and should be operation on this car and any turbo car. That boost needs to go somewhere with the throttle plate closed and back into the turbo isn't the right thing. The upgraded BPV does require custom tuning as a heads up.

Get a tune if you are bored, its the single best thing to make a difference on any turbo Cruze.


----------



## Stockcruze (Mar 16, 2020)

PolarisX said:


> No.
> 
> The engine would throw a massive fit. You can try messing with the vacuum tubing going to it, but a good portion is electronically controlled in the BPV. The engine expects certain things to be in certain ranges or it just stops and goes into protection. You could probably have it tuned out, but I don't know any tuner that would willing to do that for you if they have a reputation to uphold.
> 
> ...


I’m aware of the dangers, and as i said, i don’t care. I understand the purpose, know why they’re installed, and i comprehend the system. I’m well aware this is not a fast car, and i only would like some enjoyment out of it.

However, i may have found a solution. The wires leading into the BPV, which has no vacuum lines going to it, only wires, control an electromagnet which opens and closes a piston. The ECU only senses that the voltage is going out, powering something, and showing resistance. If you install a small light (in my case i used a GM/Ford side marker light) into the connector, using crimp on micro-pins, it fools the ecu into not throwing a code, and giving you the noise.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

For anyone else who finds this thread in the future, please don't do this to your car. 

You are just making compressor surge noises and its not good. Buy an intake and make turbo noises if you want them.


----------

